# nissan avatars?



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

anyone know where I can get some good nissan avatars? I like the chick bouncing up and down, with "nissan" written across her chest....but I don't know where to find any of these....anyone help me on this?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

non-racerX said:


> anyone know where I can get some good nissan avatars? I like the chick bouncing up and down, with "nissan" written across her chest....but I don't know where to find any of these....anyone help me on this?


Have you tried Google.com?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Arent I Supposed To Be Able To Post My Own Avatar After 6 Months? Ive Been On Nissan Forums For Seriously 2 1/2 Years But After I Forgot My Damn Passwords Scott Had To Make Me A New Account So Now I Have To Start All Over Again. I Should Be Able To Switch Mine Though Right?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes, click on "User CP" in the menu, then "edit avatar", and finally upload your custom avatar.


----------

